# Nice Guard!



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

A little frightening for the helper.....

http://www.pakwerk.nl/2009_KNPV_NK_Politiehonden/082.jpg


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

yeaa but look at the helper. If i was a dog i wuld be sceard as hel


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That is a good example of why some studies have shown the bark and hold (in police work) results in more unintentional bites that find and bite trained dogs. Imagine a suspect that has no training trying not to move with a dog responding that way. A "street smart" will make the subject move.

dFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is that dog, like 10 years old ?? Nice hops on him. Anyone know the dog ??


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

no doubt, I'd like to know who he is too

I got a 9yr old thats still working like that


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

The owner's name is W.H.M. Kranen, the dog's name is Mike (I think I saw him listed as a xMH) and says he is 2009 ph2 champion??, I found a video and some more pics. Now can anybody find a pedigree?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPaSMHYIgEE
http://www.pakwerk.nl/2009_KNPV_NK_Eindhoven_politiehonden.htm
http://www.knpvhonden.nl/20080905%20den%20bosch/20080905%20ph2.htm
http://www.ring-sport.net/gallery?g2_itemId=7337


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> The owner's name is W.H.M. Kranen, the dog's name is Mike (I think I saw him listed as a xMH) and says he is 2009 ph2 champion??, I found a video and some more pics. Now can anybody find a pedigree?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPaSMHYIgEE
> http://www.pakwerk.nl/2009_KNPV_NK_Eindhoven_politiehonden.htm
> http://www.knpvhonden.nl/20080905 den bosch/20080905 ph2.htm
> http://www.ring-sport.net/gallery?g2_itemId=7337


 
On the Bloedlignen site I think his BRN is 2430.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

I like this one from 2008


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw this dog work at the Championships last year.....neat little doggy!


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=2430
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-HtlyIHBwo


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

The decoy looks like a Malinois.


----------

